# My GSD



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Years ago, I showed German Shepherds. This is Lor-Hy's Aurora and she was beautiful. The picture is her taking third or fourth at the GSD NW Regional.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

What a handsome dog!! Riley has some shepherd in him - he is so cute!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

She was a very pretty girl. What made you switch from shepherds to goldens?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Stretchdrive said:


> She was a very pretty girl. What made you switch from shepherds to goldens?


Couldn't take Shepherds duck hunting. Plus, the soundness in Shepherds was declining. Solid dogs like mine, didn't do the winning the unsound dogs did.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I am fascinated with german shepherds. What do you mean by unsound?


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

DNL2448 said:


> Couldn't take Shepherds duck hunting. Plus, the soundness in Shepherds was declining. Solid dogs like mine, didn't do the winning the unsound dogs did.


That is why I went with the imported working lines.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jo Ellen said:


> I am fascinated with german shepherds. What do you mean by unsound?


25 years ago, when I had my GSDs they (speciality breed ring people) were breeding for such extreme rear angulation that, while the dogs moved beautifully, they couldn't stand with their back legs under them. (The all breed dogs where a little better put together, but I was hanging with the speciality crowd). They were also moving away from nice fronts and sound temperaments. Some of the dogs I've seen recently are MUCH better then back then. I think people wised up to what was happening. 

However, I am now a tried and true Golden person, there is no going back!



Stretchdrive said:


> That is why I went with the imported working lines.


If I ever were to get another GSD, it would be from imported lines. 

And, if I ever feel the need to get back into showing, it will be with a Golden.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I am just so fascinated with the breed, not sure why. Would love to experience a good GSD someday but I don't think I have a strong enough personality -- I'm sure plenty of that has to do with stereotypes. While I'm fascinated with them, I am also afraid of them  I think I'll stick with goldens too


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I loved my GSDs but can understand how they can be intimidating to some. They are so beautiful and noble.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I had to include some pics of my last shepherd. We ended up selling him to a schutzhund home, and then I bought 2 goldens with the money My son (Clayton) will never forgive me.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Beautiful sable! I always wanted one, but never found one with the breeding I liked. I sold the girl in the picture as well. While she was lovely, she was kind of a pain in the rear, so my parents strongly encouraged me to sell her, as I was at the time living with them while looking for a house to buy. I wish I had kept her, but she was better off with the show home that puchased her.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

That second picture there, that's what fascinates me about this breed. They are like the keeper, I like that spirit and the thought of something looking out for me. Beautiful dogs with such a strong presence. 

I would be afraid that I would get one that is mean. I'm already afraid of dogs, generally speaking. It doesn't take much to make me uncomfortable.


----------

